# green spot snow corn



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

does anyone know if green spot snow is genetically different to a regular white snow? I got 2 lovely snows from lostcorn, and their mother is a green spot. Can u have snow het greenspot???
I read somewhere ages ago that the green came from breeding to some kind of rat snake, then breeding back into snow corns, but can't remember! lol


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Nige??? i'm intrested too. anyone?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

didnt see this, well i'm not 100% sure, i have heard people using a great plains rat snake to get the green out, but that would mean the snake isnt pure corn..
genetically, i would think its just pot luck and time to breed out the colour over generations to improve it probably.


----------

